# Chronic lung disease



## amylis1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,

I need the ICD-10 code for Chronic Lung Disease.

Impression Reads: Chronic Lung Disease
Would I code this J984 for other 
or J449 COPD.

Im leaning towards J98.4 because it does NOT state Obstructive.

Thoughts??

Thank you in advance


----------



## cfordCPC (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello,

I agree with J98.4. The website icd10data.com provides a lot of details on ICD-10 codes, check it out.


----------

